# Limited Atonement and evangelism



## satz (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wondering what are your thoughts on this issue. 

If we consider a particular friend or relative we might have, with regards to the fact that not all are elected, what kind of hope do we have for their conversion?


Any scripture references would be espcially appreciated.

thanks heaps


----------



## satz (May 5, 2004)

heh...thnx josh

australia's great 

hmmm...is what you are saying that not all will come to Christ, but since we don't know who the elect are, and because there is a genuine offer in the gospel we preach and pray with hope ( though prehaps not certainty) that our friends may turn and be saved?


----------



## satz (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Josh!

Got to go sleep now...will be think abt your replies


----------



## sundoulos (May 6, 2004)

Mark, I was looking at your signature and notice you are an Angelican. Is that a super-spiritual Anglican?


----------



## Timothy William (May 6, 2004)

Sydney Anglicans are a bit different to all the others 

Perhaps they are more spiritual 

And Mark, welcome. I used to be an Anglican myself.:thumbup:


----------



## satz (May 7, 2004)

er....what's a super spiritual angelicanuzzled:

i wouldn't really can myself an angelican per se, but the church i attend is


----------

